# Streifen und Totalausfall bei Bildausgabe



## dadom110 (18. März 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mal wieder mein Leid zu klagen.
Seid heute morgen streikt mein PC leider, ohne ersichtlichen Grund, ohne Hardware/Software änderungen oder Anschluss von anderen externen Geräten.

System: 
p4 2x2,4
2gb Ram
Geforce 8800GTX
Windows XP
LG Flatron 227 WT

Wie auf folgendem Foto zu sehen ist, scheine ich einige Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte zu habe:

(link bei ImageShack.us)
http://img253.yfrog.com/i/cimg1518b.jpg/

Weder an meinem "normalen" oben genannten Monitor (hier zum großen Teil sogar gar kein Bild) den ich direkt über DVI angeschlossen habe, noch über meinen Fernseher (anderes Kabel VGA mit DVI Adapter) komme ich Fehlerfrei bis zum Systemstart. Nach oben zu sehenden Problemen, bekomme ich nach dem Start von Windows (Anmeldebildschirm) nur den Mauszeiger zu sehen und blinkende weiße Rechtecke.

Ich hoffe jemand eine umwerfende Idee, die Graka war ja leider (damals) alles andere als ein Schnäppchen 

Grüße
Dom


----------



## ronaldh (21. März 2010)

Kannst Du testweise eine andere Graka einbauen? Das sieht schon nach einem Hardware-Defekt aus. Und auf Deine Karte solltest Du ja noch Garantie haben, so alt ist die doch noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. März 2010)

Allerdings sind diese Art von Fehlern oft auf einen Defekt an der Hardware zurück zu führen. Explizit manifestieren sie sich oft nicht auf die gesamte Bildausgabe sondern immer nur einen Teil. Präzise gesehen meist bevor das Betriebssystem läuft und nicht im System selbst oder umgekehrt. Prinzipiell bleibt nur zu sagen, dass dir entweder nur die Nutzung von DVI-VGA-Adaptern bleibt oder der Versuch deine Karte eine Frischzellenkur zu verpassen. An dieser Stelle sei darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das ganze außerhalb der normalen Garantie bewegt und die geringe Möglichkeit besteht, dass danach nichts mehr geht.

Und zwar nimmt man die möglicherweise lädierte Karte, packt sie bei gemütlichen ~105°C in den Backofen und wartet 30 Minuten und Tada ... wie durch ein Wunder sind die Probleme verschwunden. Natürlich sollten Plastikteile wie der Kühlkörper vorher entfernt werden um einen Klumpen Plasik zu vermeiden.

Das ganze funktioniert dadurch, dass man durch die für Grafikkarten relativ normale Temperatur praktisch alle Lötstellen gleichzeitig erneuert und somit eventuelle Haarrisse repariert. Ich selbst habe das mit einer alten Geforce 7600GT gemacht, die rote längsstreifen produzierte.

Natürlich funktioniert das ganze nicht ohne Quellenangabe, da es (leider ) nicht meine Idee war:

Thread@computerbase.de


----------



## Dr Dau (21. März 2010)

Hallo!



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> .....bei gemütlichen ~105°C in den Backofen.....


Aber bitte keinen Zuckerguss drauf machen. 

Und auf keinen Fall die Mikrowellenfunktion nutzen (sofern vorhanden). 

Und wie Raubkopierer schon sagt, die Garantie/Gewährleistung ist dann natürlich futsch (nicht bestimmungsgemäßer Gebrauch ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. März 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Und auf keinen Fall die Mikrowellenfunktion nutzen (sofern vorhanden).



Ja ... das ist ein enorm wichtiger Hinweis: Wir wollen Temperatur, wohlige Wärme durch Ober- und Unterhitze oder besser Umluft sofern vorhanden ... das wärmt richtig schön durch. Microwellen hingegen haben einen sehr unangenehmen Effekt auf Metall. Man suche bei Youtube nach Alufolie und Microwelle und stelle sich vor was diese schönen Lichteffekte mit der Technik anstellen.


----------



## Frezl (21. März 2010)

Geil, danke für den Tipp, den ich hier lese. Ich habe seit einigen Wochen ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner alten Radeon 9800 xt. Die Produziert bunte Kästchen und Fenster hinterlassen schwarze Spuren, wenn ich sie verschiebe. Sehr unangenehm. Deinen Tipp werd ich gleich mal versuchen, hab ja nix zu verliern, außer ner eh schon kaputten Graka.

Muss ich irgendwelche anderen Dinge beachten? Wie siehts z.B. mit den aufgelöteten Buchsen aus. Die sind ja auch aus Plastik und ich werd sie eher nicht entfernen wollen...

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Dr Dau (22. März 2010)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Man suche bei Youtube nach Alufolie und Microwelle und stelle sich vor was diese schönen Lichteffekte mit der Technik anstellen.


Dazu brauche ich Youtube nicht. 
Es war/ist meine erste Mikrowelle.
Damit mir das Fett von meinem "Grillgut" nicht die ganze Mikrowelle einsaut, hatte ich aus Alufolie eine "Wanne" geformt und auf den Grillrost gelegt.
Tja, aus Schaden wird man klug (siehe Anhang). 

Man kann deutlich die blaue Verfärbung sehen, da kann man sich sicherlich vorstellen was mit den elektronischen Bauteilen passieren würde. 



Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Wie siehts z.B. mit den aufgelöteten Buchsen aus. Die sind ja auch aus Plastik und ich werd sie eher nicht entfernen wollen...


Fange doch einfach erstmal mit der niedrigsten Temperatur an und verkürze die Zeit.
Wenn es nicht klappt/reicht, kann man sich ja immernoch an höhere Werte rantasten.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. März 2010)

Was die Temperaturen für Plastik anbelangt kann ich euch beruhigen. Für Duroplasten, aus denen diese Bauteile bestehen braucht man bedeutend höhere Temperaturen bevor diese anfangen rumzukokeln. Schmelzen können diese Materialien aufgrund ihrer chemischen Struktur nicht, sie zersetzen sich bei Temperaturen über 200°C.
Den Kühlkörper nehmen wir ab weil er nicht gelötet werden muss und so die Wärme nur in die Chips geleitet wird wo wir sie auch nicht brauchen auch wenn diese davon keinen Schaden nehmen können.

Zum herantasten an die richtige Temperatur bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass es eigentlich nichts bringt. Wir möchten das Lötzinn nicht schmelzen, da es so einfach wegfließen würde und mit zu wenig Hitze erreichen wir einfach nichts. 100 Grad sind nicht dramatisch viel und vollkommen ungefährlich. Natürlich hilft das ganze nur wenn das Problem an den Lötstellen liegt. Sind andere Bauteile bereits defekt kann auch Erhitzen daran nichts ändern. Doch probieren geht über studieren und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich und andere gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben 

Die von Frezl beschriebenen Probleme lassen eher auf ein Problem mit dem Treiber bzw. der Taktfrequenz der GPU bzw. des Speichers schließen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. März 2010)

Mich würde ja nun einmal generell interessieren ob die Idee bei dir geholfen hat und was nun mit der Karte ist.


----------



## Frezl (30. März 2010)

Ich hatte bis jetzt leider keine Zeit, den Versuch zu starten. Hab aber schon den Lüfter abmontiert. Der Kühler geht leider net runter, obwohl alle Schrauben und Clips gelöst sind. Der scheint mit Wärmeleitkleber befestigt zu sein. Aber der wird die Temperatur ja wohl aushalten. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden!

Grüße, Frezl


----------



## bofh1337 (30. März 2010)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings sind diese Art von Fehlern oft auf einen Defekt an der Hardware zurück zu führen. Explizit manifestieren sie sich oft nicht auf die gesamte Bildausgabe sondern immer nur einen Teil. Präzise gesehen meist bevor das Betriebssystem läuft und nicht im System selbst oder umgekehrt. Prinzipiell bleibt nur zu sagen, dass dir entweder nur die Nutzung von DVI-VGA-Adaptern bleibt oder der Versuch deine Karte eine Frischzellenkur zu verpassen. An dieser Stelle sei darauf hingewiesen, dass sich das ganze außerhalb der normalen Garantie bewegt und die geringe Möglichkeit besteht, dass danach nichts mehr geht.
> 
> Und zwar nimmt man die möglicherweise lädierte Karte, packt sie bei gemütlichen ~105°C in den Backofen und wartet 30 Minuten und Tada ... wie durch ein Wunder sind die Probleme verschwunden. Natürlich sollten Plastikteile wie der Kühlkörper vorher entfernt werden um einen Klumpen Plasik zu vermeiden.
> 
> ...



Bitte? Solche Dummheiten kann auch nur CB einfallen......haben die Leute da alle zu viel Geld oder ist deren kürzel eher das von Computer-Bild?
Was will man damit erreichen, wenn man eine Grafikkarte bei 105° in den Backofen steckt? Das schmelzen des Lötzinns jedenfalls nicht (den das wird erst bei ca 185° flüssig), bestenfalls das komplette Zerstören einiger Bauteile wird damit erreicht, das Verweigern als Garantiefall beim Händler/hersteller ist damit sozusagen schon Vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. März 2010)

Und wieder zeigt sich: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Statt nur den ersten Beitrag zu lesen und dann empört aufzuschreien und seinem Unmut über vermeintliche Falschaussagen Luft zu machen würde es dir gut tun doch den ganzen Thread zu lesen. Wie bereits erwähnt ist es nicht das Ziel das Lötzinn zu schmelzen. Denn das würde die Karte Defakto zerstören. Aus diesem Grund wird eine für das Metall und die Bauteile (Ja ... Grafikkarten vertragen Temperaturen von über 100°C ausgesprochen gut) vergleichsweise harmlose Temperatur gewählt. Dennoch bewirkt wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt eine Neuordnung des Lötzinns auf atomarer Ebene und auch kleine Haarrisse können behoben werden.

Zudem muss ich mich klar gegen deinen unsachlichen, ja polemischen Ton aussprechen den du an den Tag legst.

Und Nein: Es gibt keine Bewertung dafür.


----------



## Frezl (30. März 2010)

Sooo, der Backofen heizt grad auf. Ich bin doch sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt 

@bofh1337:
Glaubst ja nich im Ernst, dass das jemand mit ner neuen Karte macht. Neue Karten sind nicht kaputt und wenn doch, kriegt mer vom Hersteller ne neue. So funktioniert das System. Wer seine Karte in den Ofen steckt, der hat entweder nichts zu verlieren - außer ner kaputten Karte, die danach evtl. noch kaputter ist -, oder Spaß am Experimentieren. Bei mir ist beides der Fall.

Ich werd euch über das Ergebnis in Kenntnis setzen ;-)

Grüße,
der Zuckerbäcker


----------



## bofh1337 (30. März 2010)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Und wieder zeigt sich: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Statt nur den ersten Beitrag zu lesen und dann empört aufzuschreien und seinem Unmut über vermeintliche Falschaussagen Luft zu machen würde es dir gut tun doch den ganzen Thread zu lesen. Wie bereits erwähnt ist es nicht das Ziel das Lötzinn zu schmelzen. Denn das würde die Karte Defakto zerstören. Aus diesem Grund wird eine für das Metall und die Bauteile (Ja ... Grafikkarten vertragen Temperaturen von über 100°C ausgesprochen gut) vergleichsweise harmlose Temperatur gewählt. Dennoch bewirkt wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt eine Neuordnung des Lötzinns auf atomarer Ebene und auch kleine Haarrisse können behoben werden.
> 
> Zudem muss ich mich klar gegen deinen unsachlichen, ja polemischen Ton aussprechen den du an den Tag legst.
> 
> Und Nein: Es gibt keine Bewertung dafür.



Warum muss ich den ganzen Thread lesen, wenn jetzt mit deinem Post weiter gober Blödsinn gepostet wird? Hasst du Ahnung, was mechanische Spannungen und deren Folgen sind? Im Besten Fall ist es nur der Abriss eines Lötauges, im schlimmsten Fall die Zerstörung/Zerspannung eines Bauteils.
Manchmal kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln und mich fragen, aus welchen fragwürdigen Quellen die Leute solche Weisheiten holen , selber dran glauben und auch noch verbreiten.


----------



## Frezl (30. März 2010)

Klingt ja alles reichlich theoretisch, was du hier verzapfst :-D Vielleicht probierst dus einfach mal aus!

Hab die Karte jetzt aus dem Ofen genommen. Man riecht, dass das kein Kuchen ist, der da im Ofen war. Die Karte sieht aber immer noch aus wie vorher, das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Den Funktionstest werd ich wohl eher erst morgen machen, wenn sie abgekühl ist.

Gute Nacht, allerseits!
Frezl


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. März 2010)

Na da sind die meisten wohl doch jetz ziemlich auf dein Ergebniss gespannt.


----------



## Frezl (31. März 2010)

Sodele, das Experiment ist beendet und ich muss sagen, ich bin vom Ergebnis schwer enttäuscht: Weder ist die Karte abgefackelt/geschmolzen/gebrochen, noch hat sich die Bildausgabe verbessert  Ich krieg immer noch die gleichen Kästchen und Streifen. Alles wie davor, also ob die Karte nie im Backofen gewesen wär. Dann scheints wohl doch am Speicher zu liegen.

Gibts dafür irgend ne Möglichkeit? Kann man z.B. irgendwie den defekten Speicher abschalten, sodass die Karte halt nur noch mit dem restlichen Speicher arbeitet? Hab auch mal gelesen, dass es an den Pixel-Shadern liegen kann. Wenn man da dann die Hälfte abschält, gehts auch wieder. Leider hab ich für die Karte (Radeon 9800 xt) keinen Treiber gefunden, mit dem das geht.

Grüße, Frezl

P.S.: Oder hat vll jemand ne gleichwertige (oder bessere) Karte übrig, die er mir für wenig Geld zukommen lassen könnte?


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. März 2010)

Mechanische Spannungen die in Bauteilen auftreten, die u.U. diesen Temperaturen auch im normalen Betrieb ausgesetzt sein können finde ich jetzt sehr zweifelhaft. Zudem treten diese Spannungen wohl eher in größeren Bauteilen auf. Den groben Blödsinn in meinem ersten Post solltest du doch erstmal belegen. Das sind allgemeine Grundlagen der Argumentation.

Das dünne Leiterbahnen mechanische Spannungen erzeugen können, die eine Duroplastleiterplatine zerspalten möchte ich hier ernsthaft anzweifeln. Genau wie sich das Kupfer bei 100°C in bedeutendem Maße ausdehnt um die Leiterbahn zu beschädigen.


----------

